# Who's in the way of Franklin's next shot?



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

In my opinion, Rich is still a great fighter and will almost certainly get his shot (a third) at Silva eventually... Im sure most of you would agree 2 BIG wins would earn him that shot as well. 

The fighters I see as any kind of remote threat are Thiago Alves, Dan Henderson, Chris Leben, Patrick Cote, Marvin Kampmann and Nate Quarry

Now I've been also saying that Alves is the future of the middleweight division and if ANYONE can beat Silva its Thiago. His record in the past 18 months speaks for itself I think (especially if youve seen his fights)Parisyan, Lytle,Hironaka,DeSouza, Alessio all got PWNED BAD

Thiagos next fight should be against Franklin in my opinion hes the newest and largest threat to Silva there is left and I think Hendo and Leben should fight cause they both have heads of iron, would be a slugfest for SURE!

Thoughts>?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont think we'll see franklin vs silva 3. Its the degree that anderson beat franklin, if franklin made huge improvements in a lot of areas, he would still lose to silva.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Alves is a Welterweight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah it's not likley. He really got worked on two seperate occasions by the spider. Once for his belt and the second time for his rematch. I don't see him coming in and doing much to Silva.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I would like to see Hendo vs Franklin. The problem of this fight is, if Franklin beats Hendo, who the heck is going to challenge the Spider then? Nobody could get past FRanklin, and Franklin could not get past Silva.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Franklin vs Hendo and Bisping vs Leben/Quarry would be good upcoming matches with the winner of each facing off for the number 1 title contender. But then I wouldn't know what Silva would be doing all this time.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

johnbender said:


> In my opinion, Rich is still a great fighter and will almost certainly get his shot (a third) at Silva eventually... Im sure most of you would agree 2 BIG wins would earn him that shot as well.
> 
> The fighters I see as any kind of remote threat are Thiago Alves, Dan Henderson, Chris Leben, Patrick Cote, Marvin Kampmann and Nate Quarry
> 
> ...


My thoughts are that you haven't thought this through much. You do realize that Thiago Alves is a Welterweight right? or are you suggesting that Alves is going to step up to MW and kick Rich's ass? 

Quarry? Rich has one of the best ever highlight reel KO's over Quarry already.

Anyways, out of the other guys that you mentioned, Hendo is the only one with a real shot at taking Rich out.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

BloodJunkie said:


> My thoughts are that you haven't thought this through much. You do realize that Thiago Alves is a Welterweight right? or are you suggesting that Alves is going to step up to MW and kick Rich's ass?
> 
> Quarry? Rich has one of the best ever highlight reel KO's over Quarry already.
> 
> Anyways, out of the other guys that you mentioned, Hendo is the only one with a real shot at taking Rich out.



I suppose I completely lost my mind there when I made the thread that Alves fight is against GSP somewhere waaaaaaaay down the line lol anyway

Ya your right there really is only Hendo but then what?

What if he beats Hendo then who else before Silva? Bisping I suppose if Bisping wins one more:confused02:


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

johnbender said:


> I suppose I completely lost my mind there when I made the thread that Alves fight is against GSP somewhere waaaaaaaay down the line lol anyway
> 
> Ya your right there really is only Hendo but then what?
> 
> What if he beats Hendo then who else before Silva? Bisping I suppose if Bisping wins one more:confused02:


haha!! Its all good brother, we all have a little brain fart here and there!!

I'd like to see Rich fight Hendo and Marquardt. Those are 2 fights that I think everyone would like to see actually. It will really clarify the order of that division.

Bisping would be brutalized by Rich, I don't think Bisping is anywhere near ready to step in there with the big boys at 185. I think Bisping should fight Leben of Cote next.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Rich Franklin vs Nathan Marquardt would be sweet.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Ace has to face at least a combination of Kampmann,Marquardt, McFedries and Cote maybe Almeida before he gets a crack at a title shot again. He might need to win two or three more fights against the names above at least.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

johnbender said:


> *Who's in the way of Franklin's next shot?*


Anderson Silva

As long as he's the champion, there's no reason for Franklin to get a title shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> Anderson Silva
> 
> As long as he's the champion, there's no reason for Franklin to get a title shot.


Ha, you stole my getback, that's exactly what I was going to say. Anderson Silva is in the way of Franklins shot. And he will be for a while. repped ya.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Rich went as far as saying the public does not want to see this fight happen for the third time.


----------

